# Lyft vs Uber? Who do you hate more?



## Lithium (Oct 4, 2018)

Lyft vs Uber? Who do you hate more?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Lithium said:


> Lyft vs Uber? Who do you hate more?


You first.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

They are both garbage!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Even with all the blackety blackness I have in my heart, there's not a black spot black enough to represent my hatred for either U or L.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Today I hate Lyft more


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Today I hate Lyft more


Uber wins there for sure. At least you'll "possibly" get a pick up fee with Uber.

BTW your acceptance rate is low.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Uber wins there for sure. At least you'll "possibly" get a pick up fee with Uber.
> 
> BTW your acceptance rate is low.


How lowwww can you gooo

/AR is like the Limbo game lol


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Your acceptance rate is like being the girl that is almost touching the floor, but somehow doesn't touch the floor and everyone cheers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> How lowwww can you gooo
> 
> /AR is like the Limbo game lol


I wish I was this limber in real life. I'll get it down more before week's end.










Before the plague that is Uber's Charlotte Surge descended upon D.C. I hated Lyft more. Now I despise Uber.

Now I'm slowly getting used to wearing the Pink Tutu. Still a little snug


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fire Ants
Or Red Ants

Which nest would you Rather Lay in ?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Even with all the blackety blackness I have in my heart, there's not a black spot black enough to represent my hatred for either U or L.


I feel the same way. My hatred for these companies is almost indescribable. It permeates my being at all levels. I trash talk them to anyone who cares to listen every opportunity I get.


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry to say this but

I love UL 
more than 
I hate UL.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 268988
> Today I hate Lyft more


Is that a recent request as I'm not seeing ETA in SF?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

honest answer. i hate uber more. they pay 20% less here. . the issue is uber is busy here lyft usually is not. forced to drive uber when lyft is over saturated


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Both are the same... too many drivers is the problem
You make 300 dollars a day/ no complaints about U/l
You get 2 pings in 3 hours, Complain starts
Your ping went to another driver


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> Is that a recent request as I'm not seeing ETA in SF?


That was from yesterday and the shot is cropped

And what is SF? San Francisco?


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't hate either, both have good and bad points. When one pisses me off I turn that app off until I am over it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Today I hate Uber more. This is today's peak surge. New surge pricing SUUUUUUCKS


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Today I hate Uber more. This is today's peak surge. New surge pricing SUUUUUUCKS
> 
> View attachment 269230


Allegedly drivers asked for this

I predict many profanity-laced tirades in Rohit's future...


----------



## Warm-n-toasty (Jul 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Allegedly drivers asked for this
> 
> I predict many profanity-laced tirades in Rohit's future...


This is our fault really, for rejecting those invitations to the roundtable discussions. We probably elected a bunch of ijits to go to those by default. Who knows what kind of utterly goofball shit they suggested to FUber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Warm-n-toasty said:


> This is our fault really, for rejecting those invitations to the roundtable discussions. We probably elected a bunch of ijits to go to those by default. Who knows what kind of utterly goofball shit they suggested to FUber


I never got any invitations. Anyone that fills out any questionnaire and lists pay as a concern is automatically filtered out. Do I know this as a fact? No but call it an educated hunch.

They already knew they wanted to implement this. Plain and simple it's a cash-grab by Uber.

They couch it in flowery corporatespeak but anytime Uber says "we listened" I guaran-fornicating-tee it means less money for drivers somehow.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Warm-n-toasty said:


> This is our fault really, for rejecting those invitations to the roundtable discussions. We probably elected a bunch of ijits to go to those by default. Who knows what kind of utterly goofball shit they suggested to FUber


Those round tables weren't anything but window dressing.

Lyft isn't going to change anything based on a round table. The only driver input they value is the totality of driver behavior on a day to day basis-- not our complaints, not our angry calls, texts & emails to Support and certainly not in some driver round table staged solely for PR purposes.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

New2This said:


> Allegedly drivers asked for this
> 
> I predict many profanity-laced tirades in Rohit's future...


Absolutely no driver anywhere asked for this. The only people that asked for it were the boober shareholders


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

I just started driving Lyft earlier today for the first time, after driving Uber for about 4 months.

Maybe it's just me, but it seems like I like Lyft a little bit more. I think it's more driver-friendly

Differences I noticed:

- It seems you get paid a little more with Lyft. Not sure, but it seemed that way from the first night.

- The initial car inspection by Lyft is less strict. For instance, Uber won't let you use rental vehicles unless they're from rental companies that Uber has a contract with (Fair, Hertz, Maven, etc). Lyft doesn't care where you get your car from.

- More destinations per day at 6 with Lyft, compared to 2 with Uber.

- I know Uber just started this a few days ago, but on request, Lyft lets you know who the person is by name and sometimes you can see their photo.

- With the new Uber app, it's harder to see where the PAX is located when they send a request. With Lyft, you can see it easily.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The Angels said:


> I just started driving Lyft earlier today for the first time, after driving Uber for about 4 months.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but it seems like I like Lyft a little bit more. I think it's more driver-friendly
> 
> ...


Lol

$2500>$1000


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Both! I’m an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Lithium said:


> Lyft vs Uber? Who do you hate more?


Neither

Nobody forced me, Nor was it Court Ordered for me to download the driver app and accept ride requests.

I did it being of sound mind & body.

Being an uber driver was a Good Motivator to work hard at acquiring a marketable skill
and securing F/T gainful employment with a future, benefits and pension.


----------



## yormary (Nov 1, 2018)

Lithium said:


> Lyft vs Uber? Who do you hate more?


Lyft


----------



## yormary (Nov 1, 2018)

Lithium said:


> Lyft vs Uber? Who do you hate more?


LYFT! I recently found out that they are basically taking about 40 % of the fare on fees so Uber looks pretty good right now. They not just take the 25% lyft fee like before but they lower rates to match Uber's. They also added the 8.875% sale tax and the 2.44% black car fund fees plus the NEW ONE : lyft platform fee. I called them and ask them about the % but they couldn't give me a straight answer. they said it vary because it doesn't applied to all rides.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyft pays drivers 50cents to $3 less to drivers in my area.uber pays better here


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't hate either one, but Lyft is definitely second-best in my market -- like they have less than 20% of the market. 

Plus they are WAY more annoying than Uber. I just love their "Your acceptance rate is low" messages when it's actually 100%.

Lyft pays more for cancellations than Uber, but if you have an accident it will take a ton of cancellations to make up that $1,500 difference in deductible. Think of it as MINUS 150% Primetime!


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

No Uber experience. Only drive Lyft. Don’t hate it, if I did I would quit driving for them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber has the first advantage, But pax switch is going big time Lyft way
You rarely hear Lyft pax switching to Uber, but Uber to Lyft switch is happening in large numbers
Had another U switch to Lyft today
Pax , lives in a gated community, was tired of Uber inconsistency when it comes to pricing 
Total 5 or 6pax switches this week

One lady did say, Uber pricing getting better


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Lyft. No question. They are both evil. Lyft is just better at PR and puts forth a ton of window dressing to make it seem like they are the "Driver Friendly" company. 

But at the end of the day it is all about what happens when I turn on the app. There are so many things I can list about the Lyft app that makes it feel chaotic and stressful. As much as the newer Uber app sucks in comparison to the old one, it is still miles ahead of the Lyft app IMO.

It also helps that I Uber takes less commission from me than Lyft. The difference is so stark that even when Uber cut thier rates and Lyft hadn't followed suit yet, I still made more on most Uber rides than I did on Lyft.

And for the new Uber surge, it does suck. But I still remember a few Friday's ago Uber's surge was up to an additional $10 - $12. But I stuck with Lyft because PT was up to 250%. However Lyft kept giving me nothing by shorties. Even though I did 3 200%s and 1 150%, none of the rides even ended up coming out to $12 total.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 268988
> Today I hate Lyft more


oh c'mon where's your sense of adventure? I woulda taken 2 of them.. LOL


----------



## LakerLeBron (Oct 10, 2018)

LakerLeBron said:


> Sorry to say this but
> 
> I love UL
> more than
> I hate UL.


I come up a long time to answer this.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Hands down, hate uber MORE!

Never had a problem getting paid with Lyft!



yormary said:


> LYFT! I recently found out that they are basically taking about 40 % of the fare on fees so Uber looks pretty good right now. They not just take the 25% lyft fee like before but they lower rates to match Uber's. They also added the 8.875% sale tax and the 2.44% black car fund fees plus the NEW ONE : lyft platform fee. I called them and ask them about the % but they couldn't give me a straight answer. they said it vary because it doesn't applied to all rides.


Uber has been taking almost 50% for months!


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

BOTH


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Lyft is more exploitable than Uber. Therefore, I hate them less.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Lyft for sure, started with them first and they are just evil. Refusing to pay surge despite huge demand, pay less on short rides and have this PR perception that they are better. They are run by a bunch of snowflakes, and think they are better than they are. In my market 50% of the fare is the norm and often it is worse. Uber will always make sure I get more than 50% with share adjustment and I can often get Uber in the negative column. I finally had a lyft long haul where they lost $.11 but that was going 20 miles out of the way.


----------

